# 2007 Fishing License



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

As you buy your 2007 Michigan Fishing License don't forget to donate a couple of dollars at the time of purchase to Michigan Sportsmen Against Hunger. It's a great way to help those in need while creating a positive image for outdoorsmen. 




Neal said:


> For those that don't know, when you purchase your hunting & fishing licenses, either online or at a license dealer, you have the opportunity to donate to this fund. If the clerk does not ask you, feel free to tell them you'd like to donate, even a dollar will help. We have made the commitment to use 100% of these donations directly for feeding Michigan's needy, and will cover our operating cost by other means.
> 
> We have been currently averaging about 50,000 pounds of wild game each year providing 200,000 meals. With this funding we should be able to increase that number exponentially.
> 
> ...


For more details, about MSAH ----> http://www.sportsmenagainsthunger.org/


----------

